
Cloudflare outage caused by bad software deploy (updated) - dieulot
https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-outage/#
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20336332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20336332)

~~~
kichik
I believe this was for the updated version with the explanation. I personally
found it useful because it told me there is an update and I can read more
about it.

~~~
dang
It's the identical URL, no?

------
kichik
This is why regular expressions get a bad reputation.

